# #5 ZENITH WIRE WHEEL RAFFLE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

1ST) 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF POWDER COATING AND KNOCKOFF 

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND GOLD UPGRADES












PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ill get it started, paypal sent for 67-70


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 02:54 AM~9955790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was 67thru70sorry for the confusion :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 02:54 AM~9955790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

MONEY SENT FOR #3,18,29,73,AND 83.........LETS GET THIS CRACKEN


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Money sent 21, 5 , 82, 14


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 01:10 AM~9955854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 16 2008, 10:26 AM~9956952
> *Money sent 21, 5 , 82, 14
> *


82's gone allready pick another


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 16 2008, 10:39 AM~9957007
> *82's gone allready pick another
> *


gimme 63 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHATS UP 41 CHEVY U ADDICTED TO THIS SHIT TOO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im really gunna need 1 800 gamblershelp... hot line :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 16 2008, 10:16 AM~9957112
> *WHATS UP 41 CHEVY U ADDICTED TO THIS SHIT TOO
> *


the last one wasnt funny tho


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im going to wait till its all most over to help push for the end


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 09:17 AM~9957116
> *im really gunna need  1 800 gamblershelp... hot line :biggrin:
> *


U AND ME BOTH


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 09:19 AM~9957129
> *im going to wait till its all most over to help push for the end
> *


IT SHOULD GO FASTER BEING THE WEEKEND


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

paypal sent homie #26 and #62


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

payment sent #47 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPN8EZ (Nov 18, 2006)

34-35-36-37-38 for me please


money sent via paypal


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

buy spent buy spend spend spend spend


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

some one call me when there is 10 numbers left :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

payment sent for number 7! sup purple haze!!!!! still got the 60??? :biggrin:


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

gettin 1 more for shitz and giggles #86


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn should I get in :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN A BALLERS RAFFLE 

15 NUMBERS $100 A TICKET 13'S OR 14'S POWDER COATING INCLUDED


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Would that be raffle number 6?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Paypal sent # 66 & # 33 


GOT TO PLAY TO WIN :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

COME ON PEEPS LETS BUY UP THEM SQUARES AND GET THIS GAME CRACKEN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

solowbx paid for number 24


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO PAYMENT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

he had sent it to the wrong name


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

money sent for #57, good luck everyone!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE FUN TO BAD IM BROKE GOODLUCK EVERYONE PAST AND PRESENT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## plus12 (Mar 9, 2007)

Money sent for #56.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT OUR NEW WEB SITE 
http://www.bigbodycustoms.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Sent Paypal... number 43 and 78 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO SCREEN NAME NO NUMBERS


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 17 2008, 11:27 AM~9963121
> *CHECK OUT OUR NEW WEB SITE
> http://www.bigbodycustoms.com/
> *


dam we paid for his website,, :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2008, 01:00 PM~9963370
> *dam we paid for his website,, :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


yeah a whole $9 a month :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 17 2008, 01:27 PM~9963121
> *CHECK OUT OUR NEW WEB SITE
> http://www.bigbodycustoms.com/
> *


WEBSITE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, LUV ALL THE WHEEL OPTIONS...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

15, 75, 96


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hno: lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 17 2008, 12:26 PM~9963497
> *yeah a whole $9 a month :biggrin:
> *


$9...looks good


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 17 2008, 01:51 PM~9963623
> *WEBSITE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, LUV ALL THE WHEEL OPTIONS...
> *


thank you thank you


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 17 2008, 03:03 PM~9964666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HALF WAY THERE


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 17 2008, 10:27 AM~9963121
> *CHECK OUT OUR NEW WEB SITE
> http://www.bigbodycustoms.com/
> *


NEW SITE IS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Alright. Cheddar sent for 20 and 32. :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

payment sent #77


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

sent mine earlier thought I would try my luck again... same numbers 23 and 94


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 17 2008, 08:34 PM~9966070
> *payment sent #77
> *


# 5's been gone pick another


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Why do you have 2 # 83s???

Shouldn't one be 83 and the other 93?

Fix that then I got dibs on 93


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Feb 17 2008, 10:20 PM~9967671
> *Why do you have 2 # 83s???
> 
> Shouldn't one be 83 and the other 93?
> ...


maybe i want 93


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 18 2008, 12:22 AM~9967681
> *maybe i want 93
> *


Too late I just paid for it ..... :burn:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Feb 17 2008, 11:20 PM~9967671
> *Why do you have 2 # 83s???
> 
> Shouldn't one be 83 and the other 93?
> ...


i fixxed it last time


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 18 2008, 12:22 AM~9967681
> *maybe i want 93
> *


Too late I just paid for it ..... :burn:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 18 2008, 12:25 AM~9967702
> *i fixxed it last time
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie....put me down for 93 please....payment was already sent


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i need this set x laced :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

on this


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 16 2008, 10:55 AM~9957052
> *gimme 63  :biggrin:
> *


Bastard..That is what i was gonna pick...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

53, 54


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NATIVE MONEY, G-body4life, MR.50


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 17 2008, 11:48 PM~9967910
> *Bastard..That is what i was gonna pick...
> *


 :biggrin: You KNOW! :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 17 2008, 11:55 PM~9967986
> *:biggrin:  You KNOW!  :cheesy:
> *


So when we gonna get together and roll to colorado? I just ordered the new aircraft style BMH setup friday for the lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 18 2008, 12:03 AM~9968028
> *So when we gonna get together and roll to colorado? I just ordered the new aircraft style BMH setup friday for the lincoln :biggrin:
> *


I think next month. I have been meaning to get with you, but I just bought a new crib and have been tryin to get the old house ready for sale.. Hit me up this week and we can talk.. Hell Yeah!! Let me know when you are ready to do the install :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

hope u still got 59 open. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 18 2008, 12:08 AM~9968065
> *I think next month. I have been meaning to get with you, but I just bought a new crib and have been tryin to get the old house ready for sale.. Hit me up this week and we can talk.. Hell Yeah!! Let me know when you are ready to do the install  :biggrin:
> *


Just bought a new plasma cutter too. it works real good. all i have to do is wait for the setup and buy batts. I'll get with you this coming weekend


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll try my luck! I'll take winning #4  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

payment sent for numbers 8, 19, 88


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

$$ sent for # 65


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 18 2008, 06:47 AM~9968530
> *$$ sent for # 65
> *


its addicting ya just can't keep away


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 18 2008, 12:50 AM~9968546
> *its addicting ya just can't keep away
> *


*I know I know, I feel like a junkie lookin for a fix... and some new wheels would make it all better.* :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wait till yall see what i do on the 6th raffle it will blow your fuckin minds


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 18 2008, 02:04 AM~9968617
> *wait till yall see what i do on the 6th raffle it will blow your fuckin minds
> *


$20 a spot. 100 spots and 100 zeniths given away? :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 18 2008, 03:04 AM~9968617
> *wait till yall see what i do on the 6th raffle it will blow your fuckin minds
> *


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 18 2008, 09:27 AM~9969413
> *$20 a spot. 100 spots and 100 zeniths given away?  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


I'm down for that.....put me down for 5 #s :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

is there a 2nd and 3rd prize?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 18 2008, 07:27 AM~9969413
> *$20 a spot. 100 spots and 100 zeniths given away?  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

getting close


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

35 to go


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

paypal sent number 92 thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

33#'s left lets go buy em up....................lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

a few more #'s sold... 13 and 76


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT........


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 18 2008, 07:21 PM~9973757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump.. :nicoderm:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT WITH THIS


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

I just payed for 2 more.... 85 & 46


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

#98


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent $$$ for #'s 27 & 42 I Hope i win.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Just want to take a minute to thank Individuals1996LA for these raffles. He is a great guy!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: coming from the eastern half of the US....


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

i feel i should get to 16 and 64. but the other side of me hates that i keep buying people zeniths. :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PICK NEW ONES FELLAS

Lowdeville requesting #23 as well. 

user name lowdeville,#22 requested


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 19 2008, 10:14 PM~9982943
> *i feel i should get to 16 and 64. but the other side of me hates that i keep buying people zeniths. :cheesy:
> *


DONT THINK OF IT LIKE


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 20 2008, 03:14 AM~9982943
> *i feel i should get to 16 and 64. but the other side of me hates that i keep buying people zeniths. :cheesy:
> *


can't win if ya don't play


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 19 2008, 09:14 PM~9982943
> *i feel i should get to 16 and 64. but the other side of me hates that i keep buying people zeniths. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: dont forget me i helped too :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I took one more # 79


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 19 2008, 10:57 PM~9983446
> *can't win if ya don't play
> *


WAIT TILL THE NEXT RAFFLE IM GONNA TRIP YALL ALL THE FUCK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 19 2008, 09:36 PM~9983843
> *WAIT TILL THE NEXT RAFFLE IM GONNA TRIP YALL ALL THE FUCK OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

23 left :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 20 2008, 04:36 AM~9983843
> *WAIT TILL THE NEXT RAFFLE IM GONNA TRIP YALL ALL THE FUCK OUT :biggrin:
> *


nice...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 19 2008, 11:36 PM~9983843
> *WAIT TILL THE NEXT RAFFLE IM GONNA TRIP YALL ALL THE FUCK OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 20 2008, 12:36 AM~9983843
> *WAIT TILL THE NEXT RAFFLE IM GONNA TRIP YALL ALL THE FUCK OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Am I still allowed to play, since I already won?


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 19 2008, 09:14 PM~9982943
> *i feel i should get to 16 and 64. but the other side of me hates that i keep buying people zeniths. :cheesy:
> *


*Translation...I aint got the loot* :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

hno:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 19 2008, 10:09 PM~9982275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the currant board ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 20 2008, 12:53 PM~9987150
> *is this the currant board ?
> *


-#79


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 19 2008, 09:25 PM~9983085
> *PICK NEW ONES FELLAS
> 
> Lowdeville requesting #23 as well.
> ...


and this pick


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its going down friday :angry:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

Sent money for 40, 50, 60


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 20 2008, 04:34 PM~9987898
> *its going down friday :angry:
> *


It would be nice to have the drawing on friday....I can't think of a better way to kick off the weekend.....unless I lose....then it's just another friday :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

money sent for #39


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

19 spots left get em while there hot $15.00 and you could be rollin on z's


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 20 2008, 05:43 PM~9988448
> *19 spots left get em while there hot  $20.00 and you could be rollin on z's
> *


dont you mean $15 a piece ?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 20 2008, 02:52 PM~9988528
> *dont you mean $15 a piece ?
> *


he's trying to come up too


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Updated list please...whats left homie????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 20 2008, 03:52 PM~9988528
> *dont you mean $15 a piece ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 20 2008, 08:53 PM~9989694
> *:biggrin:
> *


 $15.00 a piece?!!!! :0 Fuc I sent dude $40.00 on the 17th. Check it out...

BIG BODY CUSTOMS Feb. 17, 2008 Completed Details -$40.00 USD 


Peep move, I'm sending you another $5.00 give me no 52. Thanks.

Paypal transaction complete.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

damn tickets goin fast


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 20 2008, 05:58 PM~9989732
> *$15.00 a piece?!!!!  :0  Fuc I sent dude $40.00 on the 17th.  Check it out...
> 
> BIG BODY CUSTOMS  Feb. 17, 2008  Completed  Details    -$40.00 USD
> ...


i was trying to sell spots for $20.00 today


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I see that what's really going on?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

is 31 gone yet...i want it!
sending queso!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

17 left?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 20 2008, 09:19 PM~9990482
> *17 left?
> *


 we can get this done by tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 19 2008, 09:25 PM~9983085
> *PICK NEW ONES FELLAS
> 
> Lowdeville requesting #23 as well.
> ...


gunna hold it up :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 20 2008, 08:49 AM~9985696
> *Am I still allowed to play, since I already won?
> *


Si o no? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 20 2008, 08:56 PM~9990817
> *Si o no? :dunno:
> *


yes of course


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Cool. 

Paypal sent for 1 and 100.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMUTHAFUCKENTOP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

17 to go come on guys and gals take a shot so I can win a new set of rims...LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEED SOME NEW PLAYERS


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: NATIVE MONEY, Art Buck, gtimeseastlos, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, 41chev, cripn8ez


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 20 2008, 09:45 PM~9991923
> *17 to go come on guys and gals take a shot so 41chev, can win a new set of rims...LOL
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 20 2008, 10:07 PM~9992120
> *NEED SOME NEW PLAYERS
> *


i sent you a pm


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 20 2008, 08:14 PM~9991020
> *Cool.
> 
> Paypal sent for 1 and 100.
> *


dont forget 10 and 91 Bro :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

Awe shit Eryk....Ill help you corner the block  

paypal sent #10 #91 for JustRite


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 20 2008, 08:49 AM~9985697
> *AKA: IM BUYING GROCERIES*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

81


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

only 15 left

HURRY UP AND BUY


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Paypal sent :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit 12 to go


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Give me numbers 44, 74, 12, and 89

paypal sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Ahh shit. 

I might have to take the day off of work tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

if the last of these sell tonight will the drawing be tomorrow?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 21 2008, 12:43 AM~9993025
> *if the last of these sell tonight will the drawing be tomorrow?
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

buy the last $120.00


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

can't buy the last of em but just sent payment for numbers 9, 51


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIT WE MIGHT END THIS ONE TONIGHT DAMM


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Money sent for #71. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Fuck it... #72 is mine to i guess..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

2 more #'s come on someone.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 19 2008, 10:25 PM~9983085
> *PICK NEW ONES FELLAS
> 
> Lowdeville requesting #23 as well.
> ...


OKAY I THINK WERE DONE PLEASE GUYS NO MORE PAYMENTS TILL HE ANSWERS ME BACK PLEASE
SOME ONE LET HIM KNOW I NEED HIS PAYPAL INFO SO WE CAN FINISH THIS BY MORNING


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:angry: Damn! I wanted 11 :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im going to try to play the same number tilit hit!

fucker got my last..one..glad it didnt hit...lol


probability~lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 20 2008, 09:21 PM~9990496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 03:45 AM~9993524
> *OKAY I THINK WERE DONE PLEASE GUYS NO MORE PAYMENTS TILL HE ANSWERS ME BACK PLEASE
> SOME ONE LET HIM KNOW I NEED HIS PAYPAL INFO SO WE CAN FINISH THIS BY MORNING
> *


just give him the last two numbers! for not following directions!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 19 2008, 10:25 PM~9983085
> *PICK NEW ONES FELLAS
> 
> Lowdeville requesting #23 as well.
> ...


OKAY I THINK WERE DONE PLEASE GUYS NO MORE PAYMENTS TILL HE ANSWERS ME BACK PLEASE
SOME ONE LET HIM KNOW I NEED HIS PAYPAL INFO SO WE CAN FINISH THIS BY MORNING

GOOD NIGHT FELLAS HOPE WE HAVE THIS SOLVED BY 9-10AM SO WE CAN HAVE THE DRAWING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2008, 03:00 AM~9993579
> *just give him the last two numbers!  for not following directions!
> *


NOPE HE NEEDS TO SHOW PROOF OF PAYMENT 1ST CAUSE I CANT FIND IT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


im going to be p-assssssssseddddddddddddd out


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2008, 03:02 AM~9993586
> *awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> im going to be p-assssssssseddddddddddddd out
> *


Si to much cerveza :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 04:02 AM~9993584
> *NOPE HE NEEDS TO SHOW PROOF OF PAYMENT 1ST CAUSE I CANT FIND IT
> *


damn paypal reciept owned! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WELL JUST WAIT TILL 5PM THEN


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 21 2008, 04:03 AM~9993587
> *Si to much cerveza :biggrin:
> *


to much promotion at the local underground event......

<<<<<<everyones friend lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 04:04 AM~9993593
> *WELL JUST WAIT TILL 5PM THEN
> *


no...no..no...no....i will be up ....
i take naps! :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

no receipt :0 I want #11 :biggrin: If he doesnt pay I will pay :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2008, 03:06 AM~9993600
> *no...no..no...no....i will be up ....
> i take naps! :cheesy:
> *


He said PM bro... not AM :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2008, 03:04 AM~9993598
> *to much promotion at the local underground event......
> 
> <<<<<<everyones friend lol :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya. new clothing brand?


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


T
T
T

need me some new shoes :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 04:04 AM~9993593
> *WELL JUST WAIT TILL 5PM THEN
> *



is that 5pm eastern standard time??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 21 2008, 04:17 AM~9993627
> *Hell ya. new clothing brand?
> *


we kicked it off last yr....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 21 2008, 04:17 AM~9993624
> *He said PM bro... not AM :biggrin:
> *


alright im up....glad i didnt miss it..... :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

did anyone get ahold of him


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 09:24 AM~9995052
> *did anyone get ahold of him
> *


DOEASNT LOOK LIKE IT SELL THE NUMBERS AND LETS DO THE DAMN THANG........LOL


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 02:08 PM~9995880
> *DOEASNT LOOK LIKE IT SELL THE NUMBERS AND LETS DO THE DAMN THANG........LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY I TRIED LAST 2NUMBERS ARE FORSALE HIT ME UP SO WE CAN FINISH THIS


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

say if you still have my card info ill take the last 2 she has it with her so if not im out..........cuz she at work


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM SORRY I DONT HAVE IT


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

shitty oh well ill be on the next one then


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NATIVE MONEY, crazyfortats, scrapping_mazda_mini


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

money sent with paypal. whats my last two numbers


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE DONE THE DRAWING WILL BE AT 5PM CALIFORNIA TIME


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 01:47 PM~9996527
> *WERE DONE THE DRAWING WILL BE AT 5PM CALIFORNIA TIME
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

AHHHH dam it i dont want to wait that long. lol cant wait for it now. ill be in bed by that time.


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ok start #6 lets hear it im ready :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

41 CHEVY WHAT U GET LIKE 11 NUMBERS THIS TIME MAN I GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 04:47 PM~9997772
> *41 CHEVY WHAT U GET LIKE 11 NUMBERS THIS TIME MAN I GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP
> *


shit they were quick picks i was just trying to figure out what my numbers are


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Feb 21 2008, 01:50 PM~9996541
> *ok start #6  lets hear it  im ready :biggrin:
> *


ya 6 is a good number :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 21 2008, 04:17 PM~9998056
> *shit they were quick picks i was just trying to figure out what my numbers are
> *


LOL ...............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

27 min :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

20 mins :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

its almost time. hahahaha im going mad waiting for this one to happen. i may have to stay up late just to see my number come up. luck to all how played the game.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

15 min till curtain


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

5 minutes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> 15 min till curtain
> [/b]


5 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 21 2008, 06:54 PM~9998433
> *5 minutes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You beat me to it! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: NATIVE MONEY, Purple Haze, luxurylows, B"I"GRED95, fool2, SA ROLLERZ, INDIVIDUALS1996LA


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 21 2008, 04:55 PM~9998440
> *You beat me to it!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

hell ya I won


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 04:55 PM~9998444
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: NATIVE MONEY, Purple Haze, luxurylows, B"I"GRED95, fool2, SA ROLLERZ, INDIVIDUALS1996LA
> *


 :0


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

its time


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN ITS DONE? I DIDNT THINK IT WOULD FINISH THAT QUICK I WANTED TO BUY SOME TICKETS!




AGAIN LOL


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: NATIVE MONEY, Chevillacs, B"I"GRED95, rug442, Loner, ss62vert, 77towncar, hotlink80, REGALRIDER86, beemc, luxurylows


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: crazyfortats, HardTimes92, NATIVE MONEY, Chevillacs, B"I"GRED95, rug442, Loner, ss62vert, 77towncar, hotlink80, REGALRIDER86, beemc, luxurylows

lots of watchers


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 08:03 PM~9998526
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: NATIVE MONEY, Chevillacs, B"I"GRED95, rug442, Loner, ss62vert, 77towncar, hotlink80, REGALRIDER86, beemc, luxurylows
> *


beat me to it


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNERS IS 





CONGRATS TO THE WINNER 
2ND AND 3RD PRIZE ARE 5 LOWRIDER DVDS


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

I won 2nd place


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

DAMN.................... Oh well NEXT! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loner_@Feb 21 2008, 07:08 PM~9998578
> *I won 2nd place
> *


I won Jack shit  

When is 6 coming?? :biggrin:


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn you should have let your son pick first hahaha then i would of 1st place.


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

congrats to the winners.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

CONGRATS


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

congrats to the winners!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

41 CHEVY U GOT SOME DVDS


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

SO WHATS THE NEXT ONE U WHERE GIVING US HINTS ABOUT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

GOD DAMMIT!!!

i lost again!!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

MAN I GOTTA WIN SOMETHING INSTEAD OF GIVING MONEY AWAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WELL WERE GONNA HAVE TWO RAFFLES AT ONCE 
ILL HAVE THE COMPLETE DETAILS IN A FEW HOURS AGAIN CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS AND THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR PLAYING I HOPE YALL ENJOY THIS AS MUCH AS ME 
PLEASE LOOK FOR RAFFLE #6 AND #7 IN A FEW HOURS YALL ARE GONNA FLIP THE FUCK OUT


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 21 2008, 08:14 PM~9998649
> *GOD DAMMIT!!!
> 
> i lost again!!
> *


You didn't lose you won the chance to play again


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 05:18 PM~9998683
> *WELL WERE GONNA HAVE TWO RAFFLES AT ONCE
> ILL HAVE THE COMPLETE DETAILS IN A FEW HOURS AGAIN CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS AND THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR PLAYING I HOPE YALL ENJOY THIS AS MUCH AS ME
> PLEASE LOOK FOR RAFFLE #6 AND #7 IN A FEW HOURS YALL ARE GONNA FLIP THE FUCK OUT
> *


FUCK IT IM DOWN


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> You didn't lose you won the chance to play again
> [/b]



lol... :twak:


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

The BIG M Biker picked the winning number on Feb 18 2008, at 02:47 AM


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i gotz 3rd


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> The BIG M Biker picked the winning number on Feb 18 2008, at 02:47 AM
> [/b]



and did it with 1 :0 thats gotta feel good


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I DONT THINK HES EVEN BEEN ON HERE YET TO SEE 

PLEASE ALL WINNERS PM ME WITH YOU COMPLETE INFO 
AND AGAIN THANKS FOR PLAYING


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 21 2008, 05:11 PM~9998611
> *congrats to the winners.
> *


x2


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

second time in a row #27 hit, i hope my number gets lucky soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What number hit?


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 21 2008, 08:38 PM~9998872
> *What number hit?
> *


65 27 70


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats to everyone. And thanks again to JD for making it happen.


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

thank for doing all these raffles. its been great fun. way better way to waste my money then on scratch tickets. cant wait to play again.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit i fell asleep


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

I MISS COUNTED 41 I GUESS U DIDNT WIN ......SORRY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 07:00 PM~9999085
> *I MISS COUNTED 41 I GUESS U DIDNT WIN ......SORRY
> *


 :twak:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i was better off a sleep


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 21 2008, 06:00 PM~9999085
> *I MISS COUNTED 41 I GUESS U DIDNT WIN ......SORRY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Feb 21 2008, 06:02 PM~9999120
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHHAA MY BAD


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im selling a bomb cheap no wheels


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn 41 chevy is a winning machine! :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*FUCKIN A, I finally won something..... And Its Zssss, Thanks everybody...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 21 2008, 09:13 PM~9999215
> *FUCKIN A, I finally won something..... And Its Zssss, Thanks everybody... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


doesnt it feel like your lucky day? makes you wanna go out and play the lotto LOL

did anyone else record themselves when they announced the winner? am i the only one?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 21 2008, 07:35 PM~9999519
> *doesnt it feel like your lucky day? makes you wanna go out and play the lotto LOL
> 
> did anyone else record themselves when they announced the winner? am i the only one?
> *


Fo Sho, I gotta hit the Casino tonight!!! My luck has finally changed( it only took 33 years.) :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 21 2008, 08:35 PM~9999519
> *doesnt it feel like your lucky day? makes you wanna go out and play the lotto LOL
> 
> did anyone else record themselves when they announced the winner? am i the only one?
> *


ARE YOU SERIOS I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT 
I WISH ALL THE WINNERS WOULD DO THAT ...SHIT LIKE THAT MAKES MY DAY


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

CONGRATS TO THE BIG M BIKER


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

smart way of selling wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 21 2008, 08:35 PM~9999519
> *doesnt it feel like your lucky day? makes you wanna go out and play the lotto LOL
> 
> did anyone else record themselves when they announced the winner? am i the only one?
> *


ARE YOU SERIOS I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT 
I WISH ALL THE WINNERS WOULD DO THAT ...SHIT LIKE THAT MAKES MY DAY


----------



## BEANER (May 12, 2006)

CONGRATS TO THE BIG M BIKER


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: Still smiling.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 22 2008, 02:13 AM~9999995
> *:biggrin: Still smiling.......... :biggrin:
> *


Congrats buddy


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9999995
> *:biggrin: Still smiling.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 09:45 PM~9999642
> *ARE YOU SERIOS I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT
> I WISH ALL THE WINNERS WOULD DO THAT ...SHIT LIKE THAT MAKES MY DAY
> *


its not a video, its our voices my boy recorded on his phone...ill post it in a minute.....

oh yea the homie screamin the most is.......me LOL


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

OK lmk if the link works.....


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

OK THIS SHOULD WORK

2008_feb_10-121.34_am.mp3 - 1.27MB


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 21 2008, 10:48 PM~10001375
> *OK THIS SHOULD WORK
> 
> 2008_feb_10-121.34_am.mp3 - 1.27MB
> *


NOW THAT MAKES IT ALL WELL WORTH IT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10001375
> *OK THIS SHOULD WORK
> 
> 2008_feb_10-121.34_am.mp3 - 1.27MB
> *


*Thats what it sounded like here too......* :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 22 2008, 12:13 AM~10001649
> *Thats what it sounded like here too...... :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I THINK YALL SHOULD DO THAT FOR ALL THE RAFFLES


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 22 2008, 12:20 AM~10001728
> *I THINK YALL SHOULD DO THAT FOR ALL THE RAFFLES
> *


i always have it ready just in case i win again LOL


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 21 2008, 06:06 PM~9998553
> *AND THE WINNERS IS
> 
> 
> ...


My new Favorite video. :biggrin: 

*I talked to J.D. today, Upgraded to some super pimp Gold at a great deal. I can't wait. Thanks so much.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> The BIG M Biker picked the winning number on Feb 18 2008, at 02:47 AM
> [/b]


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

almost done sorry its taking alot longer than usual.we sold alot more wheels in feb and march than we could have thought


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:27 AM~10315174
> *almost done sorry its taking alot longer than usual.we sold alot more wheels in feb and march than we could have thought
> *


No problem bro, I'm just getting a crazy case of Zenith blue balls... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 06:06 PM~10329170
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 07:09 PM~10329189
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


Very cool JD.... I recorded it on the PVR. Got some homies coming over right now to watch it again..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I HOPE SOMEONE CAN POST IT ON YOUTUBE AND POST A LINK


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 11:19 PM~10331601
> *I HOPE SOMEONE CAN POST IT ON YOUTUBE AND POST A LINK
> *


I really wish I could but "me not so computer smart ook ook" :biggrin: 

That's alot of work to make your wheels. quality is worth the wait..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WAIT TILL I HIT YOU UP WITH THESE PICS IM GONNA HAVE IN A DAY OR 2


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

hno: :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #5 HOPE YA LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*OHH YEAHHH!!!!! Thanks JD... *:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 5 2008, 08:27 PM~10344097
> *OHH YEAHHH!!!!! Thanks JD... :biggrin:
> *


COOL THEYLL SHIP WED :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 5 2008, 10:02 PM~10345084
> *COOL THEYLL SHIP WED  :biggrin:
> *



*Thats Great...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 5 2008, 11:22 PM~10345249
> *Thats Great... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats.... :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 6 2008, 11:51 AM~10347775
> *Congrats.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LET ME KNOW


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*PERFECT^^^^^^^^I can't wait to roll on those!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 9 2008, 12:13 AM~10370233
> *LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...



They come in Monday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS MONDAY WERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:17 PM~10416592
> *ITS MONDAY WERE ARE THE PICS
> *


*I just got back home from picking them up.....SO SO SEXY!!!!! Better than the pics!! I'll get the tires on tomorrow..* :biggrin: 

*THANK YOU JD!!!*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

i'll bring my camera to work and take pics after I mount the tires for ya


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOUR COMPLETLY WELCOME 
BUT I WANT PICS AND PICS OF YOU HOLDING THE WHEELS ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

gonna look good on the dodge :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

That Hemi's gonna go through a bit more gas... :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10424397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats....i'm sure thats the best $15 you ever spent


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 16 2008, 08:31 AM~10428899
> *congrats....i'm sure thats the best $15 you ever spent
> *


Fo Sho!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting them for me bro...  mmmmmZeniths


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

ZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 24 2008, 11:43 PM~10731712
> *TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 26 2008, 11:24 PM~10743550
> *TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE
> *


*Keep up the GREAT work homie!!!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*2 On the way 2 me^^^^^^* :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 18 2008, 06:21 PM~10449266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 what size are those ones on that linc


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 22 2008, 03:21 PM~10926503
> *:0  :0  :0 what size are those ones on that linc
> *


14X7 with 175/75/14's.....


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #5


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

